# Polaris RZR 800 Burning Belts



## Righteous

Hey guys I am looking to buy a Rzr 800 from a guy who says he runs it in low everywhere because when he puts it in high it chews up the belt. He has 31 laws on it now with an EPI clutch kit. Its lifted also but dont think that has to do with it. It does have a snorkel. Worth buying/easy fix?

Thanks,


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Generally eating belts is a maladjusted clutch or clutches. I would get the rzr. Then pull the cover off first thing and investigate. I don't know what all is in that kit, but a lot of times it's more than you need. The 31's will require low range if you are not on blacktop. So don't run in high. That's a big step from the 27's that came on it. You can make it stop eating belts, that's what I'm trying to say. 

----that is all---


----------



## Polaris425

if it runs fine in low but not high, I'm guessing he could be 1. leing about the clutch kit, it might not have one at all. 2. something isnt installed or alligned right as mentioned above by 2010Bruterider, or 3. it does have a kit, but doesnt have the springs it needs for those tires...

I hear to many people w/ RZR's w/ stock clutching saying they dont have problems w/ larger tires on stock clutch.


----------



## filthyredneck

Ours is currently running stock clutch with 31s....does really well with them. I do have a qsc clutch kit in the mail for it, but thats because I'm installing a brand new belt in it and just decided since I got it apart I might as well make it all it can be.


----------



## sloboy

Maybe they lost the shims behind the secondary when they took it off that has it out of alignment causing the belt issue.


----------



## Righteous

Thanks for all the input. He wont budge off 11k for an 09 Rzr, so it looks like I will be passing this up.


----------



## filthyredneck

Paid $9400 for mine....like this when i picked it up. Came with reciepts for the engine/transmission/diffs being rebuilt with 6 miles on everything at time of pick up (it came out of the shop day before) so i figured it was more or less a new bike.


----------



## Polaris425

I got a Teryx for sale I'll make you a great deal on, and it's dang near brand new.


----------

